# donk build off



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm fixing to start a new one and want to see if any1 else wants to


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

I dont think 22's on anything is considered donk. 26's and up would be a donk in my opinion. Lifted suspension and extremely large wheels=Donk.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

i will post more details later.. thanks


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any 71 -76 caprice/impala is a donk


----------



## NOSH (Apr 20, 2008)

i'm in 2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea spike...
a 71- thru 76 caprice-impala buildoff technically so if i get aone im in


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok homies a donk is a 71 to 76 caprice / impala ,anything else is what it is unless its a 92to 96 impy or caprice then its a bubble ,box is a 77 to 90 caprice/ impy now regals, montys,any other ride is just a lifted ride 


donk on 6s










not a donk











its just a lak on 30s

not a donk 










just a monty on 28s

not a donk 











just a bonni on 30s

this is hard to say since its a 70 










this a donk on 14s










so i hope this helps folks to understand what a donk is ,or clearify the confusion 

but im in :biggrin: 

ill bring a real donk


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

You guys trying to save the term donk to be applied to only 70's caprices are fighting a lost cause. The term is being used for anything jacked up on big chrome wheels..might as well let it go. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Thank you Ryan. But like i said a donk is a vehicle that has a raised suspension with huge wheels. it is not vehicle specific. nor is it year specific.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

this should be called a high riser with big rims buildoff


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2008, 04:47 PM~10509786
> *You guys trying to save the term donk to be applied to only 70's caprices are fighting a lost cause. The term is being used for anything jacked up on big chrome wheels..might as well let it go. lol
> *



it seems like how its turnning out to be ,but it started here in fla ,like lo lo in cali homie its something i cant let go ,specially when i kno the truth sorry homie ,but i cant doit these folks need to kno the truth about these terms cause here in miami we dont call a gbody on 30s a donk sorry it started here wit the big wheels we got cats rollin roud here wit maximas ,concords,300 ms,mark 8s,and tbirds,wit 6s,and even 30s there not donks there just ridin high ,just like 75/76 caprices/impys are glass houses when there lolos or stock theres names for makes and models of cars the only thing that changes is the style there dressed in and to tell you the truth the lifted ride donk started on a 73 impy by one of the big dope boys here 
it was 0n 22s in late 98 and the shit just blew up from there


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

To each there own. If you like them that's your thing. But IMO i think it ruins the whole appeal of the classic cars its done too. No wonder why the old hot rod guys hate the younger groups out there rollin classics. 

And your statement about the "Donk" where your from. Is out of the norm for most and or some. Thats why most consider a donk to be most anything lifted just to fit the over sized wheels.


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

this is funny , any car or truck with 22's or better, read the topic!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ill make a donk for this post asap


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i always figured they gave a retarded name for a retarded trend lmao so what exactly does donk mean if only the certain year chevys r considered donks?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 26 2008, 02:16 PM~10509708
> *any 71 -76 caprice/impala is a donk
> *


No its a glass house :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 26 2008, 05:15 PM~10509869
> *it seems like how its turnning out to be ,but it started here in fla ,like lo lo in cali homie its something i cant let go ,specially when i kno the truth sorry homie ,but i cant doit these folks need to kno the truth about these terms cause here in miami we dont call a gbody on 30s a donk sorry it started here wit the big wheels we got cats rollin roud here wit maximas ,concords,300 ms,mark 8s,and tbirds,wit 6s,and even 30s there not donks there just ridin high ,just like 75/76 caprices/impys are glass houses when there lolos or stock theres names for makes and models of cars the only thing that changes is the style there dressed in and to tell you the truth the lifted ride donk started on a 73 impy by one of the big dope boys here
> it was 0n 22s in late 98 and the shit just blew up from there
> *


well that's all fine and dandy, but it doesn't matter. The term donk is applied to any of those cars, ask any straight lay person what a "donk" is, and that's what they'll point too. 

Even the model companies put the word DONK in big bold letters on all the donk kits. This is a model forum..and a model buildoff..using kits made by these model makers.

DONK BUILDOFF...using DONK KITS....as labeled by the manufacturer as DONKS.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 26 2008, 05:03 PM~10510388
> *well that's all fine and dandy, but it doesn't matter. The term donk is applied to any of those cars, ask any straight lay person what a "donk" is, and that's what they'll point too.
> 
> Even the model companies put the word DONK in big bold letters on all the donk kits. This is a model forum..and a model buildoff..using kits made by these model makers.
> ...


  x2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Apr 26 2008, 06:33 PM~10510207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


technicly thats only the 75-76 imps/caprices with the big side quarter windows


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Dudes around here were calling old Impalas "Donks" back in the early '90s. I remember going to car shows in Indy, and a guy in my car club called every old '70s Impala he saw a "Donk". This was back in my senior year in high school, 1993.

I also remember seeing the term used in Lowrider Magazine, way before the big rim fad. 

The bottom line is, the term "Donk" is now used to describe ANY car with big wheels. I don't agree with it, but that's the way it is, like it or not. It doesn't really make any sense to me, but what do I know. :biggrin: 

To me, the term "donk" means any Impala that wears the emblem with the prancing impala on it, Lowrider, hi-riser, street rod, or bone stock. 

I prefer to call cars with big rims high-riders, but you guys can call them whatever you want, I ain't mad atcha. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 26 2008, 02:12 PM~10510429
> *donk came from the emblems on the impalas originally cuz i guess someone thought it looked like a donkey
> technicly thats only the 75-76 imps/caprices with the big side quarter windows
> *


74 too lil homie


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 09:36 PM~10511113
> *74 too lil homie
> 
> 
> ...


my bad, thought it was just 75-76s. shows i aint to much into chebbies :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: I JUST READ THE WORD ''DONK'' SO MANY TIMES IM READY TO PUKE..... :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 26 2008, 08:28 PM~10511451
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: I JUST READ THE WORD ''DONK'' SO MANY TIMES IM READY TO PUKE..... :uh:
> *


DONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONK


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2008, 05:43 PM~10511541
> *DONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2008, 08:43 PM~10511541
> *DONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONKDONK
> *


I HAVE PUKED....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

IM IN :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 26 2008, 06:22 PM~10511776
> *IM IN  :biggrin:
> *


ok u won already


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 09:27 PM~10511804
> *ok u won already
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 26 2008, 11:27 PM~10511804
> *ok u won already
> *



not yet ,you forgot the donk master dade is up in this build off :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 27 2008, 08:09 AM~10513375
> *not yet ,you forgot the donk master dade is up in this build off  :biggrin:
> *



hno: hno: :cheesy:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

nice to see im getting feedback


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

how long is this going on for?
doesn't look like i'll be in the resin build off, so i might as well enter this one, never tried a DONK, they are not really my style, but fuck it, what the hell, i'm most likely in!


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

starting now until may 31st 2008... Scalelows.com willbe putting together a prize package consisting of a kit and some accesories... 1ofaknd and another person will be judging , since ryan don't do donks! thanks ..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

did ryan say he would put a prize together?


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

thats what i said,, we are!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 27 2008, 02:23 PM~10515149
> *did ryan say he would put a prize together?
> *


Why would he say that if Ryan hadn't agreed to it?

Stupid question Spike, dumbass! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cuz i remember someone else said somethin that ryan was gonna do without askin him, so i was just makin sure


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 27 2008, 02:33 PM~10515183
> *cuz i remember someone else said somethin that ryan was gonna do without askin him, so i was just makin sure
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

pokey and 1ofaknd are the judges... dont try to pay them off... lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i aint scared,,, i aint even in this buildoff :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@Apr 27 2008, 03:31 PM~10515441
> *pokey and 1ofaknd are the judges... dont try to pay them off... lol
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

pics of my entry in a few moments :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 27 2008, 04:00 PM~10515598
> *pics of my entry in a few moments  :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: :biggrin: 


HERES MY ENTRY


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10518336
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> HERES MY ENTRY
> 
> ...


TRADE YA THE DONK SUSENSION FOR YOUR STOCK SETUP... :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hells ya homie those rims are perfect for it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 27 2008, 09:50 PM~10518398
> *TRADE YA THE DONK SUSENSION FOR YOUR STOCK SETUP... :0
> *



BUILDING MY OWN SUSPENSION BUT ILL TRADE YOU, PM ME ADDY


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 27 2008, 06:00 PM~10515598
> *pics of my entry in a few moments  :biggrin:
> *



i cant decide what to build ,i suk right now


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

quick ? whens the start day and finnish day ,if it has been posted i didnt see it ,so please forgive my dummyness :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 27 2008, 10:25 PM~10518682
> *quick ? whens the start day and finnish day ,if it has been posted i didnt see it ,so please forgive my dummyness  :biggrin:
> *


Starts now, ends May 31st.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

better hurry up n decide what you gonna build n get to work


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 27 2008, 09:55 PM~10518452
> *BUILDING MY OWN SUSPENSION BUT ILL TRADE YOU, PM ME ADDY
> *


PM SENT.... :0


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

i'm starting this...


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

show me some competition


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

can i enter im planning on strippin the kit i dont like the way it came out


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@Apr 28 2008, 07:56 PM~10525547
> *show me some competition
> *


in a minnute :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'll try to get a kit tomorrow


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

pics soon i'm almost done...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

how long is this going on, i think my ideas might need 3 months


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's+Apr 28 2008, 07:56 PM~10525547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























i said earlier that i was going to build a real donk ,sorry this monty is going to have to do :biggrin: ,

and expo theres your competion :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
thos are 28s if yall wanted to kno


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

sweeet ill be watchin this


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it might not be lifted but it has huge rims 
heres my build 
CARDIAC ARREST



























and yes all the paint will be stripped off 
i dont like the way it came out anyways


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i got that van. im goin a bit of a different route though :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 30 2008, 06:08 PM~10545439
> *i got that van. im goin a bit of a different route though :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


your the reason i got mine LOL


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2008, 07:59 PM~10545362
> *it might not be lifted but it has huge rims
> heres my build
> CARDIAC ARREST
> ...



i tried to hold it back but i cant homie no disrespect but dont doit ,try another set of rims the idea is sweet but the rims idk jmo


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 30 2008, 08:10 PM~10545455
> *your the reason i got mine LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Apr 30 2008, 06:12 PM~10545477
> *i tried to hold it back but i cant homie no disrespect but dont doit ,try another set of rims the idea is sweet but the rims idk jmo
> *


i was thinking the same thing 
ill check to see what i have from my dub scraps


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao,,,, i like the monte... that van needs to be in the tucked big wheels build off...


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

im callin my entry, " INFERNO ".....


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 1 2008, 09:21 AM~10549769
> *lmao,,,,  i like the monte...  that van needs to be in the tucked big wheels build off...
> *


Yes that bitch would look bad ass laid out on those big ass wheels.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sneek peak ,,,,,,,,,

,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,

heres compition :biggrin: 


























i hope yall ready


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

lookin good dade i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 2 2008, 03:02 PM~10561239
> *lookin good dade  i like it :thumbsup:
> *



wait till you see what i got planned for the grill :biggrin: im goin to focus hard on this one harder than the 76 i did on my last build off (wit zfelix)


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

coo


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

wheres errone elses updates???


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 2 2008, 10:34 PM~10564196
> *wheres errone elses updates???
> *



intemidation lol j/k man post progress pics homies ,


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

any word on them rims dade


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10557815
> *sneek peak ,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,    ,,,,,,,,,,,,    ,,,,,,,,,,
> ...


i see you :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 12:22 PM~10566516
> *i see you  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

DDDDDDDDAAANNNNNG CUZ YO HAIR IS NAPPY!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

he's a nappy headed ho :roflmao:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 3 2008, 02:59 PM~10567276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT DREAD LOCKS ,fukers of coarse there nappy ,and as far as me being a ho :biggrin: thanks how yall kno i get plenty pussy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 3 2008, 10:23 AM~10567366
> *I GOT DREAD LOCKS ,fukers  of coarse there nappy ,and as far as me being a ho  :biggrin: thanks how yall kno i get plenty pussy
> *


their moms told them.... :biggrin: 

















































j/k homies


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 3 2008, 03:11 AM~10565391
> *any word on them rims dade
> *



yea he didnt have any new ones ,just the old shit frum jada,but he told me that hell order me sum fresh ones


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 3 2008, 10:28 AM~10567379
> *yea he didnt have any new ones ,just the old shit frum jada,but he told me that hell order me sum fresh ones
> *


they sell on ebay.... pretty cheap for those packs....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:25 PM~10567371
> *their moms told them....  :biggrin:
> j/k homies
> *



how you kno so well :biggrin: 


cndy's mom likes her but slaped hard ,and spikes mom swallows


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 03:30 PM~10567386
> *they sell on ebay.... pretty cheap for those packs....
> *



4 real ,,,,,,can you shoot me a link


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good dade


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 3 2008, 10:34 AM~10567404
> *4 real ,,,,,,can you shoot me a link
> *


ebay items #350054571022 , #180237963666 , #170214760126 , #170214760126

there is probably more out there too...  go to http://www.ebay.com Toys and Hobbys section.... Diecast, Toy Vehicles category and search dub wheels


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10567507
> *lookin good dade
> *


thanks pimpin 

and rollin thanks


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

link #2 got some good stuff


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 3 2008, 04:03 PM~10567507
> *lookin good dade
> *



thanks pimpin 


and rollin thank you


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS GOT A SMALL UPDATE NOT MUCH DONE :biggrin: .


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 4 2008, 06:01 PM~10573697
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS GOT A SMALL UPDATE  NOT MUCH DONE  :biggrin:  .
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:  

Lookin good Pancho. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice le Cab homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 4 2008, 08:01 PM~10573697
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS GOT A SMALL UPDATE  NOT MUCH DONE  :biggrin:  .
> 
> 
> ...



sweet color


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking good homie.


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

mines all done minus foil... i will have pics for you guys in a day or two!
everyones stuff is lookin really good...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

ay dade county, what big lots u found that monte? i cant find it, im trien to find one to make a replica of my monte. thanx


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 4 2008, 09:15 PM~10574780
> *x2
> *


x3 Nice!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2008, 10:31 AM~10578168
> *ay dade county, what big lots u found that monte? i cant find it, im trien to find one to make a replica of my monte. thanx
> *



i had that kit for a wile i got it at wall mart win they was sellin models ,i can get one for you frum my local hobby store but they aint cheap


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few updates 

frunt wheel









back wheel


















scratch built lambo henges


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

thats gonna be nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 5 2008, 10:36 AM~10580394
> *a few updates
> 
> back wheel
> ...


damn homie better watch out for them curbs.... them wheels aren't cheap :0 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

your gonna have fitment probs with those lambos , i tried that on my ls, it wont clear the dash.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 5 2008, 03:36 PM~10580394
> *back wheel
> 
> 
> ...


you might wanna upgrade those rear brakes to discs


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10580525
> *your gonna have fitment probs with those lambos , i tried that on my ls, it wont clear the dash.....
> *



i kno but the way i made them is just like the real thing (sort of :biggrin: )but the doors will swing out first then raise up like the real thing :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 5 2008, 03:52 PM~10580523
> *damn homie better watch out for them curbs.... them wheels aren't cheap :0  :biggrin:
> *



lol i feel ya


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 5 2008, 04:52 PM~10581079
> *you might wanna upgrade those rear brakes to discs
> *



thanks for the look out but ithink ill leave them drums cause it looks getto :biggrin:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

lookin good dade u gonna b done in time?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 5 2008, 07:15 PM~10582105
> *lookin good dade u gonna b done in time?
> *



i think so  ,

wut bout you ,i dont see no updates frum you 


this week i should get plenty dun dont got noware to go after wurk the pics i posted are frum start day to last night ,im jambin it up now then fittin the doors ,and between that ill be putting the suspention together :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt wea yall progress pics :angry:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

mines done except foil,, 1ofaknds my potographer cause my cameras broke, just waitin on pics; i didnt cut doors or trunk like you! like them door lambo kits you should put me on to that!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 6 2008, 10:26 AM~10587458
> *mines done except foil,, 1ofaknds my potographer cause my cameras broke, just waitin on pics; i didnt cut doors or trunk like you! like them door lambo kits you should put me on to that!!!
> *


i will, ill probally do a topic on them just got to make sure they work :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lambo update pics :biggrin: 

door swings open

















door raises








can yall say 90 degrees








jamb pics








all opend up









im so proud of myself


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:0 good job homie


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks fellas ,i got the other side done :biggrin: ,now im off to jamb the trunk, then dissassembly,primer ,block,primer, block,and while thas going on ill be trying to decide what color to paint this thing


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 6 2008, 01:02 PM~10588964
> *i will, ill probally do a topic on them just got to make sure they work :biggrin:
> *




THEY WORK


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin DAMN GOOD DADE , gotta like a ride all opened up like that, my kinda whip...nice work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 6 2008, 09:33 PM~10593883
> *lookin DAMN GOOD DADE , gotta like a ride all opened up like that, my kinda whip...nice work bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks c-lo ,


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

time for me to hit the bench and start on the next creation and get my mind off other things....relax time as i would call it :biggrin: keeep up the bad ass work


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@May 6 2008, 09:37 PM~10593938
> *time for me to hit the bench and start on the next creation and get my mind off other things....relax time as i would call it :biggrin: keeep up the bad ass work
> *


i feel you on that ,relax time ,gotta love sum a dat, :biggrin: im bout to go hit the bentch now ,got a lot of werk to do b4 primer ,i just thought ,i should mock up the p/e grill right quick :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

hello hello is anybody there


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 6 2008, 09:28 PM~10593832
> *THEY WORK
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@May 7 2008, 10:33 AM~10597850
> *pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


 i posted pics already


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my bad,didnt know they were on the prevous page


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

badass dade put me on them lambos :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 7 2008, 01:43 PM~10599707
> *badass dade put me on them lambos :biggrin:
> *



put me on to your progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS  

LOOKIN GOOD DADE :thumbsup: 


NOT MUCH DONE BUT GOT THE SUSPENSION DONE :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 7 2008, 08:45 PM~10603356
> *THANKS FOR THE COMPS. FELLAS
> 
> LOOKIN GOOD DADE  :thumbsup:
> ...



thanks homie 
that suspention setup is looking sweet


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn Pancho looks good homie 

Dade your gettin down on this one Homie keep up the Clean work


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 7 2008, 08:49 PM~10603392
> *Damn Pancho looks good homie
> 
> Dade your gettin down on this one Homie keep up the Clean work
> *



thanks homie


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS RAFA AND DADE


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

pics today of finished model :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 8 2008, 11:03 AM~10607316
> *pics today of finished model :biggrin:
> *



so how do we kno you built it :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

he doesn't have a camera, and has to have me take his pics for him. I haven't even seen his car yet, but i can assure you he built it. Supposed to be bringing it by tonight so i can take some pictures of it. 

and since i'm judging, i'll be giving him the least amount of points, lol.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 8 2008, 03:29 PM~10609324
> *he doesn't have a camera, and has to have me take his pics for him. I haven't even seen his car yet, but i can assure you he built it. Supposed to be bringing it by tonight so i can take some pictures of it.
> 
> and since i'm judging, i'll be giving him the least amount of points, lol.
> *


lol i was messing around


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

ok less than 2 weeks start to finish, you dont think i did it then next time you can come and watch me, presenting;;;;;; INFERNO!!!!!!!!!!!!
WENT FAST, DIDN'T WANT TO WIN MY OWN BUILD OFF!!!
LOOKS GOOD THOUGH...













































































































LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ALL THINK... THIS ONES GONE WHEN I LEAVE RYANS HOUSE ,I'M GONNA GO GIVE IT TO MY STEPSON AS A GIFT!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thats sweet


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

CAME OUT COO EXPO BUT YOU SHOULDNT START A BUILD OFF IF YOUR NOT GOING TO PUT YOUR ALL INTO.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

looks good expo where you et them rims homie and nice speaker box can you put me on wit that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 8 2008, 01:36 PM~10610589
> *CAME OUT COO EXPO BUT YOU SHOULDNT START A BUILD OFF IF YOUR NOT GOING TO PUT YOUR ALL INTO.
> *


x-2 ..... no foil or trimwork....


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

ss dont got foil... thanks dade, the next one 1 get in i'll take it up a level! 8ball that box is glassed like you was talkin about to me at the show, the same as the t.v.s molded in the backs of the seats!! its easy.... thanks for the feedback


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

what color is on that caddy?


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

who alls building something for this buildoff? give me head count plzzzz!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 9 2008, 08:47 AM~10615450
> *what color is on that caddy?
> *



GAMMA GOLD


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

nice, we have used that b4


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 9 2008, 10:50 AM~10615470
> *who alls building something for this buildoff? give me head count plzzzz!
> *





MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

gut pics (nothing special)



















yet??????? :biggrin:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

what collor on the car


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 10 2008, 01:22 PM~10623356
> *what collor on the car
> *


a :biggrin:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

color..... lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 5 2008, 08:36 PM~10580394
> *a few updates
> 
> frunt wheel
> ...


thats lookin wicked, what color u gonna paint it ?

where did u find them rims at ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 8 2008, 05:17 PM~10612202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

DOUBLE POST...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 11 2008, 10:57 AM~10628389
> *:uh:
> *


THE REAL SS HAD COLOR MATCHED EMBLEMS AND DOOR PULLS , BLACKED OUT WINDOW TRIM AND TAILLIGHT TRIM. THE ONLY CHROME WAS THE JUMPING IMPALA LOGO ......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 VERY NICE BRO!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 11 2008, 08:02 AM~10628419
> *THE REAL SS HAD COLOR MATCHED EMBLEMS AND DOOR PULLS , BLACKED OUT WINDOW TRIM AND TAILLIGHT TRIM. THE ONLY CHROME WAS THE JUMPING IMPALA LOGO ......
> *


TRIMWORK :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 11 2008, 11:31 AM~10628021
> *color.....  lol
> *



yep :biggrin: 

i havent figerd out a color yet


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@May 11 2008, 12:48 PM~10628341
> *thats lookin wicked, what color u gonna paint it ?
> 
> where did u find them rims at ?
> *



i got them at a local flea market


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

you got paint on her yet


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 05:37 PM~10637484
> *you got paint on her yet
> *



hopefully today


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@May 12 2008, 05:37 PM~10637484
> *you got paint on her yet
> *



hopefully today


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah it would probably have all of that on it if it was a bone stock ss off the show room floor!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 13 2008, 12:47 PM~10644256
> *yeah it would probably have all of that on it if it was a bone stock ss off the show room floor!!!
> *


huh???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i think hes saying if it was brand new right off the showroom floor/ factory, then it would have all that stuff on it but his doesnt.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 13 2008, 07:47 AM~10644256
> *yeah it would probably have all of that on it if it was a bone stock ss off the show room floor!!!
> *


if you don't get it by now, you probably never will.... 


ALL THE WINDOWS HAVE A RUBBER TRIM AROUND THEM WHETHER THEY ARE AN SS IMPALA OR NOT...... EVEN THE SHOW CARS...... EVEN THE BLACKED OUT EDGES OF THE GLASS......


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

pics in a minute waiting for batt to charge enuf to take pics of color and trunk werk


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Little ways back they started talking about the Impala and trim work ! 

Being in the body business for years you come across some idiots and some have spoken up in here to say the least ! 

Frist mosted SS in 94-96 were colored out and came with the BLACK CHORME WORK ! But if some 1 took the time the black could be stripped off leaving the it CHORME ! As for the jumping Impala it also was body colored but the IMPALA SS and JUMPING EMBLEM could been add to the car in chrome ! 

As for the 1 EXPO built it looks like adding chrome trim or black would have helped out but he chose not to ! 

Just to add alittle something to the fire you guys have going on up in here i want to post a pick of the last SS i built a few back ! 


















Adding chorme to mine helped show off the paint work by making it look cleaner ! To teach there own but i wish when other's start to bash on another builder they would post up there own shit so the person being bashed on can see what his down fall is or to see the ones bashing on him know what they are trashing on him know what they are talking about or that he can say they are just full of shit !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2008, 06:46 PM~10650407
> *Little  ways   back  they   started   talking  about the  Impala   and  trim   work !
> 
> Being  in the  body    business   for   years    you   come   across  some   idiots   and   some  have  spoken  up   in here    to  say the  least  !
> ...


huh?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2008, 11:46 PM~10650407
> *Little  ways  back  they  started  talking  about the  Impala  and  trim  work !
> 
> Being  in the  body    business  for  years    you  come  across  some  idiots  and  some  have  spoken  up  in here    to  say the  least  !
> ...



yes sir ,and you had to put that beuty up in here ,fukin show off :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 11:49 PM~10650440
> *huh?
> *


Telling some one what they should change , add or take away doesn't really do much bro ! 

If were adding a comment to help a builder get better we need to show them what we are wanting from them ! Pointing it out and then giving them advice on how to fix what we brought up ! It is to easy to talk shit but not to hard to help some one out ! You feel me ?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 13 2008, 06:56 PM~10650522
> *Telling  some one  what they  should  change ,  add  or  take away  doesn't  really  do  much  bro !
> 
> If  were  adding  a  comment  to help  a  builder  get  better    we  need  to  show  them  what  we  are  wanting  from them  !  Pointing  it out  and  then  giving  them  advice  on  how  to  fix  what  we  brought  up !  It  is to  easy to talk  shit  but  not  to hard  to  help  some  one  out !  You  feel  me  ?
> *


i wasn't talking shit.... he didn;t get what i was trying to say... even hearse didn't get it.... next time i guess i gotta google for pics of 1:1 custom SS's to show them the trim....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 13 2008, 11:59 PM~10650572
> *i wasn't talking shit.... he didn;t get what i was trying to say... even hearse didn't get it.... next time i guess i gotta google for pics of 1:1 custom SS's to show them the trim....
> *



Thats what i am talking about !If we bring it up we should back it up ! 

Leaving pic helps them understand and also leads them to a better know how the next time !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

ok as promiced a few pics 


after breaking the windshield pillers twice and fixing them ,i jumpt to the trunkand heres where im at now 


























and heres the color im going to use its amix of orange candy,candy tangerine,and candy sunberst,over brilliant silver


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

color looks sick man.... uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2008, 12:16 AM~10650731
> *color looks sick man....  uffin:
> *



thanks homie


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 13 2008, 10:15 PM~10650718
> *ok as promiced a few pics
> after breaking the windshield pillers twice and fixing them ,i jumpt to the trunkand heres where im at now
> 
> ...



Your gettin down on this build Dade

Looks DAMN good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

X-2 HOMIE I DON'T LIKE DONKS, BUT THIS ONE IS LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+May 14 2008, 12:37 AM~10650851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

trunk area is looking sweet, homie!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 14 2008, 01:31 AM~10651158
> *trunk area is looking sweet, homie!
> *



thank you


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks for all your comments.. if i wanted it chrome or black, i would have done it! i under stood what u were sayin, just didnt care! showing me a 1:1 pic aint gonna do anything, i used to have 1{ on switches } i can show you pics! in my personal opinion it makes them look more like a caprice, the only difference between the two was a trim package!!!


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

dade your doors look like there done, show me a pic of them open. that car is really lookin good! is every1 goin orange?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 14 2008, 08:20 AM~10651916
> *dade your doors look like there done, show me a pic of them open. that car is really lookin good! is every1 goin orange?
> *



lol i guess not yet :angry: ,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

color pics im almost dun 

































wit wheels


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 lookin good cuz


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@May 16 2008, 07:57 PM~10673308
> *:0 lookin good cuz
> *


thanks pimp


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

That color really sets it off, as well as the LS clip!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

That color really sets it off, as well as the LS clip!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam brotha its lookin sweet


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

dats hot as hell homie good job hit me up dawg


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

DADE, i have a question, homie, by the looks of the trunk setup, where is the hinge going to go?


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 17 2008, 12:17 AM~10674626
> *DADE, i have a question, homie, by the looks of the trunk setup, where is the hinge going to go?
> *


its a suaside trunk


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+May 17 2008, 12:15 AM~10674616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homies ,


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 17 2008, 01:41 AM~10674740
> *its a suaside trunk
> *


 :cheesy: 

damn, that thought never even crossed my mind, homie...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@May 17 2008, 12:48 AM~10674779
> *:cheesy:
> 
> damn, that thought never even crossed my mind, homie...
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

[/quote]

looks good!!. im takin notes on the trunk jambs. lol i finally went by felix hobbys. good spot ni99a


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

>


looks good!!. im takin notes on the trunk jambs. lol i finally went by felix hobbys. good spot ni99a
[/quote]

what time did u go cause i was there today ,round 3


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

lookin good dade, i like it


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 17 2008, 08:46 PM~10678325
> *lookin good dade, i like it
> *


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> looks good!!. im takin notes on the trunk jambs. lol i finally went by felix hobbys. good spot ni99a


what time did u go cause i was there today ,round 3
[/quote]


1p.m. i stop by on the way to takin the kids 2 the beach.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> what time did u go cause i was there today ,round 3


1p.m. i stop by on the way to takin the kids 2 the beach.
[/quote]


thats y i hate wurkin saterdays


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

MONTE LOOKIN GOOD DADE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


HERES A COUPLE PICS  SORRY THERE BLURY BATTS WERE DIEING.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like it real clean


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

10 days to go , hows every 1 doing??? caddy looks good so far!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

a few things done 
trunk area








the grill








and motor :biggrin: 
























the gutz









comments please


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

all nice work broo


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@May 21 2008, 10:08 PM~10708678
> *all nice work broo
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dade add some black detail work to the air fliter ! You'll see it will help out when you do it bro ! All chrome is just plain to the eye right now !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Like this bro !


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2008, 10:20 PM~10708842
> *Dade    add  some  black  detail  work  to the  air  fliter  !  You'll  see  it  will  help  out  when  you  do it  bro !  All chrome  is  just  plain  to  the  eye  right  now !
> *


i kno homie just to bring life to the rest of the chrome i cant grasp the how to too afraid of makeing it look worst, but im going to wash the filter in red ,


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2008, 10:24 PM~10708886
> *Like this  bro !
> 
> 
> ...



that looks hot thanks ill do black instead :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD DADE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HERES A PIC OF MY SUB BOX FOR SIX 12'S :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 21 2008, 10:33 PM~10708972
> *LOOKIN GOOD DADE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES A PIC OF MY SUB BOX FOR SIX 12'S  :biggrin:
> ...



thanks homie that color you got is killer i wanna see yours win its done


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 DAMIT PANCHO LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 23 2008, 10:08 PM~10725383
> *:0 DAMIT PANCHO LOOKING GOOD!
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

6 days


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice to see a real lift kit at least


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by expo on 23's_@May 25 2008, 11:42 AM~10732982
> *6 days
> *




  SO!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 25 2008, 01:27 PM~10734510
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie..... :0 :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sub box looks good, bro!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10734510
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS FELLAS :biggrin: 

TRUNK IS GONNA LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS STILL GOT TO DETAIL AMPS AND WIRE THEM UP


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 25 2008, 06:53 PM~10734611
> *THANKS FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> TRUNK IS GONNA LOOK SOMETHING LIKE THIS STILL GOT TO DETAIL AMPS AND WIRE THEM UP
> ...



sweet build the trunk is nice


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

k heres some more pics :biggrin: 


































































i think im finnished with this build


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

looks GOOD DADE!!!!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 26 2008, 03:17 AM~10737324
> *looks GOOD DADE!!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Sweet looking build Dade!!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@May 26 2008, 03:21 AM~10737331
> *Sweet looking build Dade!!
> *


thanks


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good... i bet it looks awesome all closed up too


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 26 2008, 03:30 AM~10737346
> *looks good... i bet it looks awesome all closed up too
> *



yea it does ,the door panels just in the way :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that shits dope boiii


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

thanks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Pancho!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that is sick!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

bro that shits dope


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@May 28 2008, 07:58 PM~10757270
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats sweet as fuk looks like it between me and you :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

some nice building going on in here


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IBLDMYOWN_@May 29 2008, 01:19 AM~10760008
> *some nice building going on in here
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

so is err one finnished wit there builds ,if so let the voteing begin


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

only two entries??


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill post mine just for the hell of it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

didn't that conme with all of that shit you bought?

and i dont think that qualifies as a donk

:dunno:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what ever


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

^^^^^Now kids play nice 

Definatley got some killer builds up in here


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

i bought the kit from lowridermodels and i built it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

I THINK THESE ARE THE THREE ENTRYS

EXPO ON 23'S



> _Originally posted by expo on 23's+May 8 2008, 03:50 PM~10610262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

AND ME PANCHO1969


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Great job guys....gotta start a poll now....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN PANCHO I COULD SEE THAT BITCH ON SOME 13'S!!!!!!! GREAT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN PANCHO I COULD SEE THAT BITCH ON SOME 13'S!!!!!!! GREAT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 29 2008, 10:28 PM~10767328
> *Great job guys....gotta start a poll now....
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

someone start a poll please


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT SEE NO DONKS IN HERE??????????????


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 29 2008, 07:51 PM~10765476
> *only two entries??
> *



3 including expo


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 30 2008, 01:02 AM~10768305
> *I DONT SEE NO DONKS IN HERE??????????????
> *



i kno lol ,its been an argument that i quit fighting for fukit :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 29 2008, 11:01 PM~10768297
> *someone start a poll please
> *


If I remember right, there are two judges for this build-off. Me and Ryan. Unless that has changed? I haven't been on here much lately, so maybe I missed something?

Someone could start a poll for peoples choice, but the winner will be decided by judging. At least that's how it was supposed to be. Like I said, maybe that has changed in my absence.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 30 2008, 01:55 AM~10768661
> *If I remember right, there are two judges for this build-off. Me and Ryan. Unless that has changed? I haven't been on here much lately, so maybe I missed something?
> 
> Someone could start a poll for peoples choice, but the winner will be decided by judging. At least that's how it was supposed to be. Like I said, maybe that has changed in my absence.
> *



ok then poll is for peoples choice ,you and 1ofakind get to judgeing  dont want to step on any toes ,but i havent herd from anything bout it but we'll go as planed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

bhttp://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=406471&st=40


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@May 29 2008, 07:25 PM~10765701
> *i bought the kit from lowridermodels and i built it
> *


get both deleted


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

sorry??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 30 2008, 12:05 AM~10768747
> *sorry??
> *


Shit bro, don't be sorry, you didn't do anything wrong. I just thought the plan had changed, and I had missed it. Like I said, I haven't been around here much lately.

It doesn't really matter to me if we do a poll instead, that would take the pressure off of me at least. :biggrin: 

Ultimately, the decision is up to expo though, he started this build-off.


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 26 2008, 05:47 PM~10510575
> *Dudes around here were calling old Impalas "Donks" back in the early '90s. I remember going to car shows in Indy, and a guy in my car club called every old '70s Impala he saw a "Donk". This was back in my senior year in high school, 1993.
> 
> I also remember seeing the term used in Lowrider Magazine, way before the big rim fad.
> ...


this is my first time ever coming on this forum and yes you're correct . people using the word DONK and not knowing what it means only tells you they got the wrong information the first time they heard it or read it


----------



## expo on 23's (Oct 10, 2006)

winner will be posted soon... great job both of you! i personally like dades but its not up to me...


----------

